# Looking for American Showline Breeder in SE or FL



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a bitch that I am looking at right now and getting opinions on, but if that doesn't work out, I'd like to find a reputable american show line breeder in the southeast, preferably in FL. Although, I am willing to travel. If there isn't one to be found near, I'm also willing to ship from someone with an excellent rep. Looking for a female. 
Thanks!
And I looked over the board, but didn't see any Am showline recs for the SE.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know your trying to stick with your area,,for AM lines, I like Alkarah dogs (I belive in NJ?) I believe there are a few alkarah dog owners on the board here.

Hopefully Daphne (andaka) will see this and respond, she also has beautiful am line dogs, and is more into the am line scene now than I have been lately) 

I see Helen Gleason is in Florida, last I knew she was breeding some nice dogs )


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

I looked at Helen Gleason. She looks to be German show line?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you could be right, I know she used to show in the akc ring years ago,


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

I also emailed Daphne and she doesn't have pups at this time :-(
Hmmm maybe I'll just go for nationwide recs, lol.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

On her website she olny has 1 AM "showline". And he is at least half WG, though he IS a an American CH. He is also V rated, KKL 1 and a SchH2. The rest are all WG.


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks. I did shoot her an email to see if she has any pups.
And Gator is a good looking boy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would ask Daphne for a recommendation,,she knows the show circuit and who's where and such..


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI would ask Daphne for a recommendation,,she knows the show circuit and who's where and such..


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Greenwood GSD 

You might want to check out Denise at Greenwood. She has some really nice dogs. She is in Georgia.

Also check out Falkrigia . They are also in Georgia.

Caisson Kennels Julie is a great dog trainer.


Hope this helps.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I am not knowledgeable about showlines, however, our club member has an upcoming litter and I would recommend her as a person-- excellent care of her dogs, a good person, and does rally, HIC's and even lure coursing, as well as conformation.... ***link removed by Admin**


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks! I will check those out.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not an American line fan but I think Falkrigia has some of the most beautiful showline GSDs.







Vachon is so very handsome! Most of their dogs seem more on the all-breed end of the spectrum, maybe not what you'd prefer?

Caisson is another one I love. Their dogs can show AND perform!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree Diana, Falkrigia has some nice looking dogs. **Kennel name removed by Admin ** on the other hand......


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Och Tracy, I just looked at the link. Some of those dogs have straighter fronts than chows and one has feet that look like they were under steamrollers. What a difference from the Falkrigia and Caisson dogs. Good that she works her dogs but I can't imagine CustomKimber would have good luck in the showring with dogs of some of that type.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Glenwood GSD's is near me, have seen some of their dogs, not bad.
http://www.germanshepherdsrus.com/
Sue and her husband used to show, not sure if they still do as I'm not involved in that circuit.


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

I did email Falkrigia. They do have some nice looking dogs. 
Caisson's website says they are in S. Korea and have no pups.
And ** kennel name removed by Admin ** I don't think will suit what I'm looking for


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The kennel name/URL posted by gagsd_pup1 has been removed since she did not intend for it to be used as an attack on the breeder. 

Please remember that negative comments about a breeder and their dogs should be done in private.

Thank you,

ADMIN

*********


----------



## vcroft0313 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks all for the recs! I very much appreciate it. Seems I can't find what I am looking for in Am lines at the moment, so I'll probably wait until later in the year and look again to see what has been bred.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Try Tripphill at [email protected] or Nanci Nellis at Cross Timbers [email protected]. I know Mary has a website, not sure if Nanci does. Both breeders are in Texas.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

If you don't mind having your puppy shipped, you can check out these breeders.
I've seen a few of their dogs in person and they are gorgeous.
Todorhaus MN
Sater-Nordlicht WA

J-Lyn FL


----------

